# Bedding - oh no!!!! Dumb question.



## CLA85 (24 November 2017)

Hi all, I had a delivery this week of a half pallet of bedding, it was a free trial thing, from a very nice guy at Pegasus, so thought I'd give it a go, it's a wood pellet that you soak beforehand. Well long story short I cant get on with it, I'm sure there must be tons of people who do and swear by it, but I am not one of them so will be switching back to usual bedding. (So much for pennies saved!) Anyways, my dumb question is can I use it all as cat litter instead, it looks very similar! (In an unsoaked state obviously!!) coz I've now got quite a few bags of it!!! Or am I just going to end up with a peed off pusscat??


----------



## meleeka (24 November 2017)

I would. I would think its pretty much the same thing anyway.


----------



## sychnant (24 November 2017)

The unsoaked pellets are too big to use a cat mucking out tool on, so you waste loads trying to get the poo out - and the wet bits don't clump, so it all gets mixed in and horrible!

Can you tell I've tried it??


----------



## ihatework (24 November 2017)

You could probably try soaking it down enough to break up the pellets and then letting it dry out a bit. Would probably work.

BUT try using unsoaked pellets in the wee area under your preferred bedding. It works really well


----------



## CLA85 (24 November 2017)

My gorgeous cat is a little bit of spoilt brat &#55357;&#56835;so I'm thinking she would be disgusted by a mixed in toilet! Thanks sychannt! Hmm, I could maybe try them in the wee bits then, it would use them up if nothing else!!

Sigh, I'm not having a good week, bought 6 new haynets off internet, despite buying the same brand as years ago, I've somehow managed to buy pony sized!! No-ones dinner fits!!!&#9785;&#65039; Hurumph!


----------



## ihatework (24 November 2017)

CLA85 said:



			My gorgeous cat is a little bit of spoilt brat &#65533;&#65533;so I'm thinking she would be disgusted by a mixed in toilet! Thanks sychannt! Hmm, I could maybe try them in the wee bits then, it would use them up if nothing else!!

Sigh, I'm not having a good week, bought 6 new haynets off internet, despite buying the same brand as years ago, I've somehow managed to buy pony sized!! No-ones dinner fits!!!&#9785;&#65039; Hurumph!
		
Click to expand...

No!! Try the wood pellets in the horses stable!! In the wet spots under your preferred bedding. It works really well


----------



## CLA85 (24 November 2017)

Been out and done exactly that ihatework, dry pellets in wee areas of the stable, will see how it goes, my youngster is a grubby creature so might be good for him. Pusskins is sticking to normal litter, much to her relief! Any fixes for tiny haynets while I'm at it?!! Doh!


----------



## jenni999 (24 November 2017)

I put my cats in a cattery recently and they used pellets.  Completely dry in, then clear them out during the day.  I didn't have a problem with it.  I use pellets for my horse though so maybe I'm just used to it.


----------

